# 2005 Audi A4 Avant



## LaCoppola10 (Dec 4, 2011)

Heyy all! 

So I just sold my 2003 Mini Cooper S...and Im looking into buying a 2005 Audi A4 Avant today.
The car is a 6 sp and has 61K on it.

Any opnions??


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Go for it! :beer:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Just do it :beer::thumbup:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Avant with a manual transmission.

I don't think you need to look any further.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------

